# Need advice right now



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't know what to do or who to ask so i thought to ask you

My D18 has a friend in the choir who is 16 years old he had problems with parents since long time and tonight he left home walking toward other city my daughter asked me if i can pick him up and he has nobody and no place to go
I don't know what to do 
I don't want to be in trouble because he is under 18 
would i be in trouble if i brought him home? i don't know
What do you think?
What can i do for him?


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

I am going to pick him up i will keep checking on my phone for any reply

I appreciate your time and help


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

LVS said:


> I don't know what to do or who to ask so i thought to ask you
> 
> My D18 has a friend in the choir who is 16 years old he had problems with parents since long time and tonight he left home walking toward other city my daughter asked me if i can pick him up and he has nobody and no place to go
> I don't know what to do
> ...


Actually you can bring him home but you have to contact his parents, only to inform the parents that he'll be safe staying with your kid for a while. You also want to encourage the boy to open his communication with his parents. That's something I'd do. I would help but I would inform the parents the whereabout of their son. So you won't get into any troubles. If I'm not wrong, the parents will appreciate your call. So make sure you call his parents!


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you MsLonely for your advice
In our way my daughter contacted her boyfriend (he is his friend too) he went with us to pick up the boy and he is going to spend the night in her BF house.

I feel better now
Thanks one more time


----------



## chingchang (Sep 21, 2010)

LVS said:


> Thank you MsLonely for your advice
> In our way my daughter contacted her boyfriend (he is his friend too) he went with us to pick up the boy and he is going to spend the night in her BF house.
> 
> I feel better now
> Thanks one more time


Good-on-ya for caring and doing the right thing! You're awesome!

Hugs,
CC


----------

